# Access Denied



## jar546 (Sep 25, 2020)

Does your state or local ordinances give you more or less right of entry when there is no permit and suspected work without a permit?  If you are denied access but clearly see tradesmen with tools and construction debris outside a dwelling unit, how do you handle when you are denied entry to inspect?


----------



## cda (Sep 25, 2020)

Need a warrant.  No matter what the state says, and I would extend that to even if they had a valid permit. 

Unless public area, you cannot enter.


----------



## e hilton (Sep 25, 2020)

Really?  If there is a permit don’t you have implied permission to enter?   During the time workers are present.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 25, 2020)

Yes you do have an implied permission however you can still be denied access with an active permit. If you are asked to leave a job site then you leave, if they will not give you a time frame to comeback then you have to go through the legal process to get legal access.


----------



## cda (Sep 25, 2020)

e hilton said:


> Really?  If there is a permit don’t you have implied permission to enter?   During the time workers are present.



Nope


----------



## jar546 (Sep 26, 2020)

e hilton said:


> Really?  If there is a permit don’t you have implied permission to enter?   During the time workers are present.


suspected working without a permit as stated


----------



## mark handler (Sep 26, 2020)

My Guys do not enter any building unless given permission, by the owner, owners agent or tenant.

2019 CALIFORNIA BUILDING CODE
In the CA Codes BUT: *NOT ADOPTED BY THE STATE* Building Standards Commission.

104.6 Right of Entry
Where it is necessary to make an inspection to enforce the provisions of this code, or where the building official has reasonable cause to believe that there exists in a structure or on a premises a condition that is contrary to or in violation of this code that makes the structure or premises unsafe, dangerous or hazardous, the building official is authorized to enter the structure or premises at reasonable times to inspect or to perform the duties imposed by this code, provided that if such structure or premises be occupied that credentials be presented to the occupant and entry requested. If such structure or premises is unoccupied, the building official shall first make a reasonable effort to locate the owner or other person having charge or control of the structure or premises and request entry. If entry is refused, the building official shall have recourse to the remedies provided by law to secure entry.


----------



## ICE (Sep 26, 2020)

deleted...serious thread drift.


----------



## steveray (Sep 28, 2020)

Commercial buildings we walk right in...Residential , not so much....


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 29, 2020)

"Bad" deletion! Think Ghost Ship, Butane fire in LA


----------

